# i have a dream guys



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi there,i am wondering:juggle:


I have been to thailand like 20 times and want to know how hard it would be for me to save up at home for like 3 or 4 years and go to thailand buy a small hotel by the beach and live of the hotels income?
i study muay thai which would be awesome to learn more in thailand,anyway,is it at all possible to buy a small hotel and do this?how much would a decent hotel like a small 4 or 5 bedroom hotel cost?
is this just day dreaming or is it possible?
i hear the government has to own 51% of the hotel,so could you get a thai friend to own 51% and you own the remainder?
thank you guys:clap2:


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

hi there. you need to get busy with google and search using words like "starting a business in thailand" or similar and start reading as much as you can. The short answer is you can't buy a hotel, you would either need a Thai person to buy it or you could establish a thai company and be a minority shareholder (and you would need to get a work permit if you were actively involved in the business). It would be somewhat easier for you to lease a small hotel rather than buy one. There are plenty for sale or lease - which says something about how difficult it is to make decent income from this type of business.

Further you would need to have had (successful) previous experience in running a small hotel to have any realistic chance of success here.


----------

